

Ask HN: Most independent programming language? - sanosuke

Independent means something like this:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.merriam-webster.com&#x2F;dictionary&#x2F;independent<p>What would be your recommendation? I want to feel free, or break free as Freddie Mercury says.
======
Someone
Forth. The only language/OS that you can bootstrap from nothing but thought
and frustration to a full system (runtime, editor, compiler, assembler) in
under a year (if you cheat by studying the work of others, a lot faster)

------
svisser
Not possible - you need to rely on the work of others to get things done.

~~~
sanosuke
Thank you for your response. I was talking about "the most". And maybe I just
want to know the programming language that doesn't rely its existence to a
sole entity.

